# Zegswijzen: te veel van het goede?



## ThomasK

Ik wil iets heel anders vragen: hoe verschillend komen volgende zinnen over ? Ze verwijzen naar hetzelfde, maar in het ene geval wordt een zegswijze gebruikt. 

_1a. De minister ontkent de problemen.
1b. De minister steekt zijn kop in het zand. 
1c. de minister weigert de problemen onder ogen te zien. 
_
Voelen die alle drie even 'zwaar', even erg, aan? 

(Je zou hetzelfde kunnen doen met :
_2a. Hij wijst de oplossing af. 
2b. Hij schiet ze af._ )

Je begrijpt wel: het gaat mij over het impact van zegswijzen/ beeldende uitdrukkingen op de weergave van iets...


----------



## Lopes

Volgens mij betekenen ze niet hetzelfde, bij 1b en 1c wordt namelijk geimpliceerd dat er daadwerkelijk problemen zijn.


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Lopes said:


> Volgens mij betekenen ze niet hetzelfde, bij 1b en 1c wordt namelijk geïmpliceerd dat er daadwerkelijk problemen zijn.



Maar bovenal wordt er bij 1b en 1c een verwijt gemaakt aan de minister die weigert toe te geven. 1a is een neutrale, feitelijke mededeling.


----------



## ThomasK

Bij 1a zouden er geen echte problemen zijn, bedoel je, Lopes ? Ik vind dat niet evident. Eventueel lijkt de spreker in b en c er zwaarder aan te tillen. Of wat bedoel je precies? 

Verwijten.... 1b en 1c lijken dus verwijten, RR. Ikzelf vind wel dat 1a ook al kritiek is én zelfs mogelijk een interpretatie van de werkelijkheid . Ik vind 1a ook al zeer ruim, en dus eigenlijk ook al een verwijt, meer dan louter feitelijk. Ik bedoel: heeft hij/zij echt alle problemen ontkend? Heeft hij helemaal niets gedaan? --- Maar het is wel duidelijk dat b en c - door de zegswijzen - emotioneler overkomen, denk ik...


----------



## Lopes

ThomasK said:


> Bij 1a zouden er geen echte problemen zijn, bedoel je, Lopes ? Ik vind dat niet evident. Eventueel lijkt de spreker in b en c er zwaarder aan te tillen. Of wat bedoel je precies?



Bij 1a is het niet duidelijk of er problemen zijn of niet. De minister kan ontkennen dat er ook maar enige sprake is van een economische crisis en zeggen dat alles goed gaat, dan kan je zeggen dat hij zijn kop in het zand steekt of weigert de problemen onder ogen te zien. De minister kan ook ontkennen dat het land wordt aangevallen door marsmannetjes en dat er morgen een zombie-aanval uitbreekt, en dan zou je het waarschijnlijk met hem eens zijn


----------



## ThomasK

Ha, nu zie ik het. Jaja, 'ontkennen' is hier dubbelzinnig, vandaar je onderscheid, begrijp ik. Akkoord, maar als we dan aannemen dat jouw eerste interpretatie het geval is, dan hebben ze toch dezelfde betekenis, niet? Maar zijn b en c dan toch niet veel pijnlijker in dat geval, door de verwoording?


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

Ik mis hier ook de context. Het ontkennen van een probleem is op zichzelf een kwalijke zaak, maar dan moet het wel vast staan dat het daadwerkelijk om een probleem gaat. 
Bij een 1b en 1c kan er geen twijfel over bestaan hoe de schrijver denkt over het negeren van de aanstaande zombie-aanval.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik erken, hoor, dat het beter zou zijn met een context. Maar op de achtergrond speelt een algemenere vraag naar het impact van zegswijzen op de ervaring van lezer of toehoorder. Ik greep dit voorbeeld aan om eens te polsen hoe mensen erop reageren. In elk geval impliceren b en c emotie van de spreker, dat lijkt mij duidelijk, en de bedoeling dat de lezer die overneemt, denk ik, terwijl in a de lezer nog de kans krijgt om zelf te bepalen hoe zwaar hij/zij eraan tilt. Of ... ? (Veel dank al !)


----------



## Lopes

Om er iets over te kunnen zeggen hebben we denk ik wat meer voorbeelden nodig, want 1b impliceert nog steeds meer dan 1c en is dus ook wat sterker.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp. Ik kan het misschien beter eens proberen met een hele context waarin een zegswijze opduikt, en bij jullie dan eens polsen naar het verschil. Veel dank voor het meedenken. 

Iinteressant is alvast dat je ook vindt dat 1b nog sterker is dan 1c... Vermoedelijk door het botte weigeren...


----------



## LeRenardReynaerde

ThomasK said:


> Ik erken, hoor, dat het beter zou zijn met een context. Maar op de achtergrond speelt een algemenere vraag naar het impact van zegswijzen op de ervaring van lezer of toehoorder. Ik greep dit voorbeeld aan om eens te polsen hoe mensen erop reageren. In elk geval impliceren b en c emotie van de spreker, dat lijkt mij duidelijk, en de bedoeling dat de lezer die overneemt, denk ik, terwijl in a de lezer nog de kans krijgt om zelf te bepalen hoe zwaar hij/zij eraan tilt. Of ... ? (Veel dank al !)



Je maakt in dit soort gevallen wel je eigen standpunt duidelijk zonder het expliciet te hoeven uitspreken. Ik zou zeggen dat je met zegswijzen de lezer ook een bepaalde kant op kan sturen, want je verkleint de mogelijkheid om de protesteren. Bij 1b/c staat het al buiten kijf dat de zombiedreiging een serieuze aangelegenheid is, dat heeft de schrijver al aangeven door de ondertoon van de zegswijze.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, dat vind ik een gevaar en mijns inziens is de pers zich daar te weinig van bewust. Het is mijns inziens een te krachtige taal, net zoals je uitlegt. 

Mij lijkt het in eerste instantie omgangstaal, maar mij lijkt dat die zegswijzen, die zo typisch zijn voor de interpersoonlijke taal, nu binnendringen in krantentaal of journaals, en dat daardoor de feitelijke informatie al belast wordt door een geïmpliceerde interpretatie (die inderdaad typisch is voor zegswijzen, zoals je heel terecht aanduidt), die niet past in een informatief journaal.


----------

